# good custom exhaust builder in huddersfield/wakefield/barnsley/leeds



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

hi guys ive had a bit of a nightmare.

i had a custom exhaust fitted in august last year but stupidly decided not to have a cat fitted but saved my old zorst so i could fit the cat when it came to mot time.

anyway i got the old zorst out of my loft last night and put it at the side of my house to come home at dinner and have fitted this afternoon. yet when i came home it seems our lovely window cleaners have been and decided to take it off my hands. not tarring people with the same stick but our window cleaners are "travellers" and theyve left a "your windows have been cleaned" through my door today so im guessing its them

so now i rang up one of our traders at work for a cat for my car and they want £499 plus vat 

so i decided to get a whole new custom exhaust built with a cat in. 
now the one i have now was built for a friend but he decided to sell his car so i ended up with the custom zorst.

so now i need someone to tell me somewhere i can get a zorst built before my M.O.T in 2 weeks time 

please help


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

These guys are excellent at building custom systems, might be a bit further than you are looking though:

http://www.pipewerx.com/pw2_contact.html

Take a look at some of the project cars they've done. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

As above


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

theres a place in sheffield called exhaust uk what do custom


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

JP Exhausts, in macc.

http://www.jpexhausts.co.uk/


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

booked in at exhaustsuk in sheff on tuesday. been down today to design it. went mad and spent a lot more than i origianly planned. will update with photos when its done


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Colt Man said:


> hi guys ive had a bit of a nightmare.
> yet when i came home it seems our lovely window cleaners have been and decided to take it off my hands. not tarring people with the same stick but our window cleaners are "travellers" and theyve left a "your windows have been cleaned" through my door today so im guessing its them


Can't you call your window cleaners and say, hey guys I need my exhaust back


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

i tried that when they came round for the money for cleaning the windows. they dont have a number apparently and claimed it was nothing to do with them


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Colt Man said:


> i tried that when they came round for the money for cleaning the windows. they dont have a number apparently and claimed it was nothing to do with them


Well being travellers they would :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Colt Man said:


> i tried that when they came round for the money for cleaning the windows. they dont have a number apparently and claimed it was nothing to do with them


Suppose thats to be expected


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

my point exactly which is why im getting a shiny new exhaust on tuesday


----------

